# A squatted village



## bicycle (Jul 3, 2011)

This is Ruigoord.
A squatted village at the edge of Amsterdam.
It is has been squatted for about 30 years now. Maybe even longer.




















































All photos are under a Creative Commons License, you can use them for non comercial purposes with credit to me( best would be link to my flickr).
Artwork credit to the artists.(mostly unknown)


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome! Did you just take these?


----------



## bicycle (Jul 3, 2011)

These photos I have made in 2007 actually.
for more information on this village you could look on http://ruigoord.arttrust.nl/


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jul 6, 2011)

Been to couple of good rave'es in that village. Thanks for reminding


----------



## hobogestapo (Jul 7, 2011)

was that sheep for real?


----------



## bicycle (Jul 7, 2011)

hehe na that sheep was some kind of doll.


----------



## miklo (Aug 3, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## foxtailV (Aug 4, 2011)

is that Rabbit Moon 13 over the doors?....... mmmmm.... things that make u go mmmmm.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 16, 2011)

defiently wanna go there.


----------

